# Carb counting



## Manda1984 (Apr 27, 2019)

Hiiiii, I was hoping for some guidance please
My daughter is type 1 and we went to see our dietician and got set up with carb counting and inputting it on her device after testing bloods. So she was 2.1, we treated it and tested again and it was 4.5. So we said for her to input her carb input etc and it said bolus too high!!!!! We skipped it to see what happens and it said to give her 11inputs of insulin. This is a very high amount considering she was hypo and she normally has a dose of 8!!! We decided to carry on like normal with the 8 and see what lunchtime brings. I will phone her diabetes nurse Monday. My daughter isnt poorly and didnt feel poorly this morning. She is bouncing around singing etc haha. Just thought I would see what people think etc THANK YOU I'm so new to this and it all scares the heck out of me. Xx


----------



## Docb (Apr 27, 2019)

Sounds like you are tempering the technology with a bit of common sense!  Well done. 

Technology is a wonderful thing but it cannot cover every eventuality and sometimes you just have to question what it is telling you.  Actually, you need to question it all of the time but you will almost always find that what it is suggesting makes sense because it has done its real job of saving you a lot of time and you can be sure that there have been no mistakes in the maths.


----------



## Flower (Apr 27, 2019)

Hi @Manda1984 

Have you checked that the carb amount of the meal was correctly entered into the meter? and if so that the values for your daughters carb ratios have been correctly entered into the glucose meter - I'm presuming you're using a meter not a pump? 

If my glucose reading is below my target value then the bolus is reduced by x amount to account for a lower blood sugar and so I don't head straight back to a hypo. If in doubt do a work out in your head/on a calculator of what the carbs in the meal will need - say if your daughter needs 1 unit of insulin for every 10g of carbs and her meal is 35g of carbs then you would expect to use 3.5 units of fast acting insulin if blood sugar is in range.

This is a useful guide for the basics of carb counting https://www.diabetes.org.uk/guide-t...-and-diabetes/nuts-and-bolts-of-carb-counting.


----------

